# best wireless adapter for desktop PC?



## chucker8 (Jun 12, 2004)

Im learning about PCI and USP wireless adapters. I want to add my desktop PC to my wireless network. Whats best for transmitting music (mp3's mostly)?

As a side note - I have a wireless network (a d-link router with antenna that's connected via ethernet cable to my PC. Would I even need the aforementioned wireless adapter?

I simply want to have mp3's stored on desktop PC played on my wireless laptop.

Many thanks


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

If the laptop already has wireless capabilites (ie. already inbuilt card) then no. Otherwise yes. Go and get the card needed specifically for that router


----------



## chucker8 (Jun 12, 2004)

great thanks. So how do I get the laptop and the desktop to talk to eachother? I want Windwos Media Center to recognize mp3 files that are desktop.


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

well you would need a card for the desktop so the laptop can connect to the desktop and then to the router.


----------



## kibje (Dec 12, 2006)

wr4698er73678 said:


> well you would need a card for the desktop so the laptop can connect to the desktop and then to the router.


I think you mean 'laptop can connect to the router and then to the desktop'


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not that much of an expert at wireless but:

I have a netgear PCI card (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/50127) connected to a netgear router. In the software that came with the card is an option for ad-hoc, which works like a wireless crossover cable. You can manually set it up in windows somewhere... I don;t know where though, I have a router so I don't need to know either.


----------



## wr4698er73678 (Nov 25, 2006)

kibje said:


> I think you mean 'laptop can connect to the router and then to the desktop'


Ahh yeh


----------



## kibje (Dec 12, 2006)

jackdw said:


> I'm not that much of an expert at wireless but:
> 
> I have a netgear PCI card (http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/50127) connected to a netgear router. In the software that came with the card is an option for ad-hoc, which works like a wireless crossover cable. You can manually set it up in windows somewhere... I don;t know where though, I have a router so I don't need to know either.


You would use Ad-hoc to connect two devices directly with eachother when you do not have a router.
Usually it is a lot easier with a router. You do not need to use ad-hoc connections then.


----------

